# World Cup



## adiaphane (Jul 8, 2006)

Anyone going to be watching it? Who are you cheering for?

I will be watching it in North Beach with a gazillion Italians, so I will be chanting 'Italia! Italia! Italia!' Plus, they stole my heart with their play in the match against Germany. Did anyone even expect that second amazing goal?


----------



## PHRAG (Jul 8, 2006)

I am going to lose my membership in the He-Man Guy's club for saying this, but I think the truth will set me free. I hate sports. I don't like watching them, There are only a couple I enjoy participating in, and they bore me. I only pretend to like them if other guys are around and usually only because they will buy me beer if I pretend to be interested. 

So I knew the world cup was going on, but haven't seen even a part of it. But in the spirit of the board, GO ITALIA!


----------



## lienluu (Jul 8, 2006)

Vive La France!


----------



## PHRAG (Jul 8, 2006)

One more thing. Guys, pull your head out of the screen once in awhile when you are watching sports and talk to your girlfriend. The first conversation I had with my wife was while her fiance was watching football. And you see how that worked out for him.


----------



## Jon in SW Ohio (Jul 8, 2006)

Those two goals against Germany were crazy! I was kinda looking forward to penalty kicks though, oh well, that made up for it.

I always hated playing soccer when I was a kid because I'd be exploring the creeks and woods around our house and have to quit to go to practice, which I also hated. But for some reason I love watching it.

I personally expect Brazil to win, but am not rooting for any particular team.

Jon
________
Acura Arx-01 History


----------



## kentuckiense (Jul 8, 2006)

The only sport I will sit down and watch is track and field (and cross country when they rarely televise it). 

As for the World Cup, I actually do have a bit of interest and don't mind watching, but I was hoping that a third world country would win. Since that's no longer an option, I guess I want France to win because my girlfriend loves that country.


----------



## lienluu (Jul 8, 2006)

Jon in SW Ohio said:


> I personally expect Brazil to win, but am not rooting for any particular team.
> 
> Jon



They were eliminated in the quarter-finals by France! Vive la France!

I have to admit though, those two goals by Italy were amazing. I expected it to go to pk so i left to get ice cream and came back and it was all over with!


----------



## ORG (Jul 8, 2006)

I will look now for the game between Portugal and Germany. It is no question for me that I hope that the better will win and that it will be an interesting game. In the heart I hope that Germany will win.
Tomorrow the decision will be difficult. I hope that the game will be better than the halffinals. I like both countries and so the better shall win.

Best greetings

Olaf


----------



## adiaphane (Jul 8, 2006)

After Italy scored the first goal, the people flooded into the street, whcih unfortunately for me, was where I was standing to watch the game. Then there were horns and flags and an old Italian woman cried while her German husband grimaced. I didn't see the second kick, not until the replay. I secretly like the French (my aunt is French, so I feel a kind of loyalty), but man, those Italians... enough said. I hope the Italians pummel the French.


----------



## Jon in SW Ohio (Jul 8, 2006)

Brazil got eliminated? Shows you how much I pay attention.

In that case VIVE LA FRANCE! (my last name is french)

Jon
________
Angelina Jolie Pictures


----------



## Rick (Jul 8, 2006)

PHRAG said:


> I am going to lose my membership in the He-Man Guy's club for saying this, but I think the truth will set me free. I hate sports. I don't like watching them, There are only a couple I enjoy participating in, and they bore me. I only pretend to like them if other guys are around and usually only because they will buy me beer if I pretend to be interested.
> 
> So I knew the world cup was going on, but haven't seen even a part of it. But in the spirit of the board, GO ITALIA!



I'm not far behind you Phrag. I wouldn't use hate as the word, but the only sport I care to go out of my way to watch is drag racing, and that's hardly ever televised any more. Pro basketball is pretty entertaining, and I'll watch that with the kids. I watch football for the comercials and cheerleaders.

But I'll root for Italy for family heritage reasons.:fight:


----------



## TADD (Jul 8, 2006)

C'Mon!!!! PORTUGAL...... PORTUGAL...... Ronaldo Ronaldo Yeahh...... Sorry my favorite team next to the U.S. I have been watching every game I can, since June. I hope France loses and I hope Italy doesn't win  I love watching Soccer, curling, golf, and football. I am a Panthers fan and an old Patriots fan from my childhood.


----------



## ORG (Jul 8, 2006)

Dear Tadd,
shall I say SCHWEINSTEIGER!!!
It is now 3 : 0 between Germany and Portugal

Olaf


----------



## ORG (Jul 8, 2006)

Now it is finished 

3 : 1 

A very attractive game, I hope it will be also tomorrow between Italy and France

Olaf


----------



## Wendy (Jul 8, 2006)

Give me hockey any day. I've tried to watch soccer but find it EXTREMELY boring. I'll probably watch the final game tomorrow just to see who wins. I can water my plants at the same time so i don't fall asleep. Sorry...just not a soccer fan, but I hope it's a great game for all you guys that love it. :clap:


----------



## TADD (Jul 8, 2006)

Klinsman is the man! Great coach!


----------



## adiaphane (Jul 9, 2006)

Just to get ready:

VIVA ITALIA! VIVA ITALIA! VIVA ITALIA!


----------



## silence882 (Jul 9, 2006)

What is this world cup you all keep talking about? I didn't think they had Baseball in Europe...

--Stephen


----------



## Heather (Jul 9, 2006)

Hahaha...

I am usually only a sports thread when things get exciting....triple crown races, finals of something such as the World Cup, Olympics (more unusual events preferred), and of course Pats and Red Sox winning as they are want to do... I don't usually play too much attention until the playoffs though.


----------



## Heather (Jul 9, 2006)

adiaphane said:


> Just to get ready:
> 
> VIVA ITALIA! VIVA ITALIA! VIVA ITALIA!



You're cheering worked!!


----------



## paphjoint (Jul 9, 2006)

The result does certainly not reflect the reality - France should have won- once again as with Portugal players - Italian players showed great acting skills in order to obtain faults - 
fortunately tomorrow is another day !!


----------



## Rick (Jul 9, 2006)

I think a PK shoot out is a cheesy way to end the game. Neither goaly ever got a hand on the ball, and France lost by a slightly bogus kick.


----------



## silence882 (Jul 9, 2006)

I didn't really have a favorite (despite my Italian heritage) until I saw the head-butt. At that point I immediately wanted France to lose.

That first half penalty kick France got was a result of good acting, although the second half penalty kick they should have gotten but didn't sort of balanced things out.

--Stephen


----------



## adiaphane (Jul 9, 2006)

Italia! Italia! Italia!

I really want to know what that guy said to make Zidane hit him like that. Zidane had looked really angry since France missed the last two goals, and I bet that felt good!


----------



## Heather (Jul 9, 2006)

adiaphane said:


> Italia! Italia! Italia!
> 
> I really want to know what that guy said to make Zidane hit him like that. Zidane had looked really angry since France missed the last two goals, and I bet that felt good!



No kidding! I felt like I was at a Sox/Yankees playoffs game. All the good stuff happens at the end...


----------



## Mahon (Jul 10, 2006)

Was rooting for France during today's final in the FWC... that missed penalty kick on France's part really sucked... bet he's still crying right now (don't blame him!)... the ball almost bounced inside the line in the goal box... POO! so close!

-Pat

(Brazil was playing good this year, and I thought Germany was playing exceptionally well also...)


----------

